

Glazing ribbon screensaver effect in HTML5 canvas (with coding screencast) - rcamera
http://thecodeplayer.com/walkthrough/glazing-ribbon-screensaver-effect-in-html5-canvas

======
rcamera
Not my work, just posting it here since the creator (ruby_on_tails) is banned
from HN, for posting 3 links to his website in 3 months (and possibly flagged
as spammer).

------
mattdeboard
It's broken. Link results in database error.

